# Help with very high ping On Counter strike source



## tyisdaman (Nov 28, 2008)

Alright i play Counter strike source on a Dell Inspiron 1501 laptop with Windows Vista. And i can logon and everything but when i get on i always get kicked off for very high ping. The average ping i have is like 935, yea very high.. I am very desperate for help any where...idc what the circumstances i just want to be able to have fun without worrying about ping. I would like it under 100 if possible. plz help thx to all who help.


----------



## tyisdaman (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh by the way i forgot that im working on about 100kbs linskys wireless internet..


----------



## Monso (Nov 2, 2007)

It sounds like it might be a firewall, or insaaaaaaaaaaanely (lower than default) low rates.

- Disable windows firewall temporarily and try playing, if your ping is normal (30~80) it's the firewall.

- If it's still high, type (these are customizable based on your net connection, the ones I'm listing are for broadband/fast connections) rate 25000, cl_cmdrate 100 and cl_updaterate 100 in console, try your ping agian.

- If it's still high, it's either a 3rd-party firewall or your router (assuming you have one). If you DO have a router -and if possible- unplug it and go directly modem --> computer; try ping again.

- If it's _still_ high, firewall and/or ISP support.


----------



## tyisdaman (Nov 28, 2008)

Where do i type all that stuff At?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

What is the manufacturer and model number of your modem and router?


----------



## lawson_jl (Aug 3, 2008)

"Oh by the way i forgot that im working on about 100kbs linskys wireless internet." I'm not quite sure what you mean by this? Are you saying that your wireerless connection is only running at 100kbs? If show that's your problem. Try plugging the computer directly into the router to see if performance improves. I would also disable any firewalls and enable any ports you need for the game. I don't recommend you monkey around with other settings like cl_cmdrate etc since I've never seen them make a improvment typicaly it makes things worse.


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Are you still having the problem?


----------



## Fatt Daddy Inc. (Jan 11, 2009)

Make sure you're playing on a server that is close (in the same country) to where you live...


----------

